# Red Fish I Did In 'Paint'



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I did this in 'Paint'. Hope you like it! 

You know I just realized I missed a few fins on him....Lemme try again.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here we go...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty good for MS Paint!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

aw, that's cute ^^


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

yea its kinda cute


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

It has a cute little face and I like the corrected pics of the fins, made me laugh.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol thanks a munch.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks a munch? lol Nice pic!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!

And yes, a Munch because it sounds funnier. And I think it's clever.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're too funny, bloo!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so cute, Bloo...I love the colors!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I appreciate the comments!


----------

